

Mutiful Android app: control phone's volume with an SMS - izhik
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=space.eya.mutiful
Mute your phone or make it play music at full volume with an SMS, even if it was on silent.
======
lotask
neat idea! now i know how to reach my wife!

